# Vlad's Perth AHB Gathering



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/11/05)

OK, so we do the beer swap thing on the 10th at GL's.
Is it a " pick up your beer before I release the hounds" type of affair, or are we having a bit of social intercourse.
If it is to be the former or a variation on it, then we should be thinking about our next brewday/gathering/piss up.

I am sticking my hand up for the next one, its just a matter of when would suit everyone and what format it should take? Back to basics brewday or more of a beer oriented social.

Mods- does this need a new thread?


----------



## JasonY (18/11/05)

Sounds good Vlad, are you a sutherna  hopefully you are closer than Joondalup to me 

ps: split the topic for you


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/11/05)

Kelmscott, way down south.

Do we need to do this before Xmas or after, bearing in mind peoples annual hols, school hols etc.

Wonder when Big D and Kook are back in town.


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/11/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Kelmscott, way down south.
> 
> Do we need to do this before Xmas or after, bearing in mind peoples annual hols, school hols etc.
> 
> ...




The other person to consider is Hoops- an all round good guy and brewer. He is in Perth from 17 Dec to mid Jan so that would be a good window. I think his folks are in Scarborough but we can organise to get him down there.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (25/11/05)

Excellent news Vlad. Count me in,pending unreschedulable(?) commitments. I'll crank out some more links if we are firing up the barbie. :beer:


----------



## Asher (25/11/05)

I'm in.

January sounds good. A simple mash doing its stuff in the background would be great. Always good to see how someone else is brewing & give some of the newer associates a bit more technical knowledge.....

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (25/11/05)

Reckon the new year sounds good, may have difficulty in getting to a brew day before then (even in my shed )


----------



## sinkas (25/11/05)

Have not heard of Kelmscott before, but Ill be there


----------



## deebee (25/11/05)

I'll be there. Just a busride down Albany Hwy away.

I will even make a ridiculous suggestion that we consider a date between Xmas and NYear. Lots of people (me) will be off work then. But maybe too many people will be away?

Otherwise Jan/Feb would be fine.


----------



## Goat (25/11/05)

Woo Hoo !

I was thinking that it was getting to be a good time for a brewday - I'm in for both a brewday at Castille de Aler and anything else thats happening. 

I've not been told that I'm doing anything between Chrissy and New Year either, so it sounds good.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (25/11/05)

OK then, so the week twixt chrissy and hangover has been suggested.

Brewing on the day has been suggested ( hope its below 40c in the shed).

Sausages have been suggested, funny how that one always pops up.

Looks like things are on track.


----------



## ausdb (25/11/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> OK then, so the week twixt chrissy and hangover has been suggested.
> 
> Brewing on the day has been suggested ( hope its below 40c in the shed).
> 
> ...



Brewing is mandatory!

Pretzels anyone?


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/11/05)

ausdb said:


> Brewing is mandatory!
> 
> Pretzels anyone?
> [post="93297"][/post]​




Not just brewing. You get to brew, cook lunch, supply clean glasses, retrieve children from roofs and fend off complaints from the neighbours, while the rest of us stand around drinking. Between Christmas and New Year is a great idea, I am off work all that week. I'll get some off road tyres for the wheelie bin and a stronger hitch to the mountain bike for the trip.

PS I'll take a couple of pretzels please


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (25/11/05)

On the subject of children, always welcome of course but first please teach them to bounce or be prepared to tether them to a sturdy anchor point.
I live in a pole home.


----------



## JasonY (25/11/05)

Im outa town so have a good one fellas and I will no doubt catch you at the next one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/11/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I live in a pole home.
> [post="93313"][/post]​



Oooh. Forget the kids, what about us guys drinking loads of beer while you scurry around doing our bidding and brewing? Might have to build a counter weight assisted fall arrestor.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (26/11/05)

I can borrow some height safety gear from work if it's going to get that messy!


----------



## barfridge (26/11/05)

I'll volunteer to be the counterweight.


----------



## Goat (26/11/05)

Are we still talking about 2 functions here ? - one at Vlads in Jan and one twix Christmas and New Year


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/11/05)

I am owning up for one, either twixt or Jan, whichever suits most people. Twixt seems most popular so far.

Have we just invented a new holiday period called Twixt?


----------



## Goat (26/11/05)

Hey - if it means I don't have to go to work....


----------



## big d (26/11/05)

short of an unexpected trip vlad i wont be back in perth till july.will hopefully catch up then.

cheers
big d


----------



## deebee (26/11/05)

My first preference for brewing at Count Drinkula's is Twixt.

That's only a couple of weeks after the Xmas case swapover so if it doesn't suit everybody, Jan would be fine for me too.


----------



## Tony M (27/11/05)

Off to Prague and Bulgaria early next week to catch up with family. Wont be back until Feb.6. The worst thing about all that apart from not being able to drink beer on top of a nice sunny pole is coming back to empty kegs and fermenters. Somebody will have to give me a formula for a superfast brew that will kick the cycle off again.
Have a good Christmas folks (and stay sober)


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/11/05)

Pop into Transylvania on the way and say hello to the relys for me Tony.


----------



## ausdb (27/11/05)

Twixt for me too I have a few days off then


----------



## deebee (28/11/05)

A bit more feedback is required on this topic so we can pick a date. The earlier I put it in the diary, the less flak I get for spending a day drinking and talking beer. So...

Who can't make it to Vlad's between Xmas and NYear?

Who would prefer January? February?

C'mon you mob, talk it up.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (28/11/05)

Twixt is my preference, any date suits currently. I'm with deebee, lets get a date locked in so we can fall back on the old 'Sorry love, I did tell you in late November I would be drinking and talking beer ......'


----------



## JasonY (28/11/05)

I can't make it till next year all this festivity and all


----------



## Goat (28/11/05)

both are fine for me.


----------



## Asher (28/11/05)

I'm off to the Inlaws for chrissy. Back on the 30th

So I'm a non twixter :blink:


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/11/05)

I'm off work for the whole of twixt, probably free any weekend in Jan, unless I have to go away.


----------



## BigAl (28/11/05)

Count me out for the Christmas - NY period
Im in NZ at the outlaws for Christmas then Byron bay for a wedding, back ~10th of Jan. 
Have nothing scheduled following that so count me in for anything in Jan post 10th.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/11/05)

Hhhmm, Twixt is not looking so good now, how does mid January suit everyone, even more time to carve it in stone for the benefit of the Long Haired Ones.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (29/11/05)

Anytime in January suits me. The macgillas are back from a recent sojourn overseas so we won't travelling too far from the metro area. My birthday is in January so I am surely assured a gold plated leave pass! :beer:


----------



## Goat (29/11/05)

Can I stick my neck out then and suggest a few quiet ones somewhere - (there must be a park somewhere we could use or maybe a day in the swan valley with partners or on bikes or something - a new thread is required for that) between Christmas and New Year. 

Then the Jan EVENT in Transylvania when everyone can come.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (29/11/05)

I'm up for a twixt sandgropsundowner


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (29/11/05)

Sterling idea, Goat old boy.

The Twixtsangropesundowner, surely we can organise a piss up between us!


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/12/05)

Right then.

Brewday, at my place, Sat. Jan 14th. Dough in 12 midday.

Twixtsandgropesundowner, Wed. 28th Dec., how about the park at Burswood?
BBQ's, playground, bike paths and some shade, 4.00pm onwards.

Comments please.


----------



## barfridge (1/12/05)

Simply smashing old bean! I'll be there with a monocle on


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/12/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Right then.
> 
> Brewday, at my place, Sat. Jan 14th. Dough in 12 midday.
> 
> ...



Wow, I might have to pass on the mantle of Captain Sensible.

I am in for both I am pretty sure. Burswood is a good central location, and in cycling range for me.

Probably turning up with 1 keg soda water plus 1 keg beer at both events.


----------



## Goat (2/12/05)

Comment:

Bloody bewdiful !


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (2/12/05)

With bells on fellas, keen as mustard. Sweet, a date has been locked in a la' Eddie McGuire on 'who wants loads of cash'. My APA will be ready for appraisal/swigging by then...excellent.....  



I've had a couple. It's my best mate for the past 26 years(82% of my life....) wedding on Sunday and we picked up our suits from Freo and had the obligotory Pint(s) at the Sail n Anchor....

:beer:


----------



## Asher (2/12/05)

14th Jan is a go-er for me....

You'll have to 'twixt-awn-till-the-break-a-dawn' without me...

:chug: Asher


----------



## deebee (2/12/05)

Good call Vlad. Both are in my diary.


----------



## facter (6/12/05)

This sounds cool - I havnt gone to any of these things before but if you dont mind randoms dropping in, I'll probably have some honey Kolsch and some mango-raspberry Weizen in hand ... 



Fletch.


----------



## JasonY (6/12/05)

14th Jan sounds good to me, hope I have some beer to bring


----------



## Hoops (6/12/05)

Hopefully I should be right for both of those days and if I get a chance I will try and brew an ale as soon as I get into Perth and bring it on the day, either an APA or Wit :chug: 

Hoops


----------



## deebee (8/12/05)

Hoops will be great to see you again, with or without your home brew.

Facter more than welcome along. Should be a good day.

I will probably get there around 3ish if anyone else feels like a slightly earlier start. I might ride/roller blade down with the kids, (kid on blades, not me) as there is a bike path most of the way there.


----------



## ausdb (9/12/05)

deebee said:


> I will probably get there around 3ish if anyone else feels like a slightly earlier start. I might ride/roller blade down with the kids, (kid on blades, not me) as there is a bike path most of the way there.
> [post="96501"][/post]​



Deebee take a bit of rope and get the kides to tow you back home afterwards <_<


----------



## Hoops (9/12/05)

OK thinking of bringing yeast, hops and specialty malt for a brew as soon as I get back - is base malt easy enough to get hold of? and can I borrow a fermenter from someone?

Hoops


----------



## deebee (9/12/05)

Hoops,
You are welcome to borrow a fermenter and dip into my bag of JW Pils save you from having to buy small quantities of base malts. I have a small collection of specialties too. I live close to the city so pretty central.
Let me know.
DB


----------



## Goat (9/12/05)

I'm sure we can sort you out Hoops, let us know what you need when you get here.


----------



## ausdb (9/12/05)

I can help you too Hoops if you want

I have wey pils, munich or vienna plus maris otter or golden promise at the moment. Where will you be brewing and do you have brew gear? I'm in Dianella if that helps


----------



## Hoops (19/12/05)

Gday sandgropers. Well I'm back in Perth and planning my 2 brews today.
Going out to TWOC tomorrow to check the place out and stock up on what I need so I will pack lunch and go for the drive  
Brewing a Wit this week and probably an Irish Red Ale aswell so hopefully will have 2 brews to bring to any meetups while I'm here.

Won't have net access while I'm here  (I'm so hard up I'm at an internet cafe now) but have sent most of you guys my phone number.

Looking foward to the brew days and meet ups and of course all the micros in Perth.


Hoops - signing off for now.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/12/05)

I will be dragging this one back to the top over the next few days just as a reminder to those interested in the informal get together on Dec 28th.

Enter the Burswood Resort from Great Eastern Highway, left at the roundabout and carry on to the carpark at the end of the road. Stroll over to the area near the river, late afternoonish or whenever suits you, whoever is first there can pick a good spot. Bring everything with you, chairs etc. there are bbqs, a playground, international casino, all the usual stuff. I have arranged for an outdoor cinema to be set up if anyone is interested, film starts at 8.00, " the 40 year old virgin". But you will have to pay to get in.

See you there.


----------



## deebee (27/12/05)

Yes this is tomorrow isn't it? I will be there with about 5kg of ham and some beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/12/05)

Deebee - still thinking about 3 pm? If so I will get there by then, otherwise sometime between 3 and 4. Cant be assed with bbq materials and stuff, will have something cold and immediately consumeable food wise. Planning to bring the wheelie keg with a soda water and a vienna lager. Can I suggest that we head to the west end of the park - a bit towards the causeway from the main central area. Thecarpark extends down that way. The main central area has a popular kids playground, also the bbqs are pretty popular with people using the covered in picnic areas, and a little bit further along the river under a tree might be better for quietly consuming alcohol in public. I should be there early so look for a suspicious wheelie bin at the west end somewhere.


----------



## deebee (27/12/05)

Yep I will aim for 3ish and I don't think I will be cooking anything either. We have a lot of ham.


----------



## barfridge (28/12/05)

I'll rock up 5:15ish, after work *grumble*

I'll be driving, so if anyone on the northside wants a lift home, or needs to move some gear, just let me know.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (28/12/05)

The macgilla tribe will rock up around 4ish. We will bring a few nibbles and I'd be interested in some critiques of my CRAPA(Christmas APA) and a few pointers in where my american light lager(Read craft brewed megaswill  ) went wrong. See you all this arvo.


----------



## Goat (28/12/05)

I'll be there - hopefully around 3:00pm.


----------



## Hoops (28/12/05)

Righto I'm still in for this arvo.
Anyone up for car pooling? (I'm close to Warwick shopping centre off Erindale Rd)
My beer is still in the primary so don't think it will make an appearance this arvo, but will have it all kegged up for Vlad's brew day.
Dammit I should have brought over my carbonation caps so I could have gassed up a few bottles :unsure: 
Oh well just look for a tall unshaven dude drinking Corona :blink: 

Cyas there

Hoops


----------



## ausdb (28/12/05)

Just wondering is this turning into an arvo/ dinner thing? I might try and convince Mrs ausdb to come past after work but that won't be till 6:45-7pm. Does anyone plan to stay around that long?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (28/12/05)

The macgillas will be hanging around till 6.30 then off home to put jr off to sleep. I'd jump at the lift option. See you later this arvo.


----------



## big d (28/12/05)

have a good one fellas.hope to be joining the tribe gathering next year

cheers
big d


----------



## JasonY (28/12/05)

big d said:


> hope to be joining the tribe gathering next year
> 
> cheers
> big d
> [post="99745"][/post]​



How is the house coming dave? Mine just got the cement render on the walls, fingers crossed to be finished at the end of march


----------



## big d (28/12/05)

last i heard jason the roof should be on before xmas .still aiming for a mid year finish.

cheers
dave


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/12/05)

A very relaxed gathering it was too. In a park, on the river, not too hot, plenty of beer, lots of good food and good company. A very relaxing way to spend a Wednesday.

Here Goat, Chillamagilla, Mrs Chillamagilla, Chillamgailla jnr, Barfridge cant believe I dragged a wheely bin all the way down there with two kegs in it.


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/12/05)

Deebee and Hoops lost interest when it got too dark to see the lyrca clad babes rollerblading on the cycle path.


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/12/05)

Barfridge and Vlad the Pale Aler arguing over whether asian rock sugar is the same as candi sugar, while everyone else is watching the lycra clad babes on the cycle path.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (29/12/05)

Great to catch up guys. I better get out the selsun blue after scratching the scalp with all the lycra.....  Great to meet Hoops, I look forward to catching up at Vlads.Barf, the Burswood security caught me with the chiller on CCTV and I spent 2hrs at Perth Central explaining that it is not used for making bombs, well possibly for making the Helles Ice Cream type. Great pretzels again Ausdb.

Cheerio and see you at the West Coast Brewers meeting on the 9th? Yes, the metamorphorsis is nearly complete, AG is round the corner.

:beer:


----------



## Hoops (29/12/05)

Great afternoon, thanks guys. Was great to meet the Chillamacgillas and of course the usual suspects from Perth.

Great spot, will definitely be going back to soak up the great scenery with a few more beers. Alot of head scratching going on that's for sure.

Looking foward to both the WCB meeting and of course the brew day at Vlad's, will have both the Wit and the IRA in the keg so should be good times :chug: 

Hoops


----------



## deebee (30/12/05)

Vlad do you know what buses go near your place from the city?

Or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/12/05)

The nearest route is 241 from Kelmscott train station to Roleystone. You would get off near Colli Timber on Brookton Highway. Closest intersection is Brookton Hwy & Hill St.

this thing is useful

I will pm everyone closer to the date with full details.


----------



## recharge (31/12/05)

Hi all, i just discovered this thread and was wondering if there was room for one more at the brew day. Would love to see someone elses set up. I wont have any beer to bring as im sure my last keg full is getting consumed tonight but i wont be boozing anyway as a ong drive back to Bakers Hill with a belly full. Glad to hear the burswood went well. Any way best wishes and Happy New Year to all. :beer:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/12/05)

Very welcome to come along Recharge, and of course any other Perth brewers, just let me know a bit closer to the 14th and I will pm details.

To those who havent been before, its nothing daunting, just a bunch of beer anoraks swapping tastings and advice while generally helping out ( aaahaha!) with the brew that should be going on in the background.
So come along, bring your latest offering or something exotic and maybe some beery nibblies.


----------



## recharge (31/12/05)

Cheers Vlad ill check that the missus doesnt have anything planned for me but should be sweet.


----------



## Asher (9/1/06)

.... I'm bringing an IPA on the weekend. "here that vlad"... An Ale!!!

deebee - The Asher Bus can make a stop at your door if you'd like. Will be picking up from 'Trash Mash' Als as well.... Fending for myself on the way home though.

Asher


----------



## deebee (9/1/06)

Asher,

Cheers that'd be great. I might see if Mrs Deebee (God don't tell her I called her that) will pick us up.

DB


----------



## deebee (9/1/06)

Change of plan for me...

I will be driving to and fro and will be staying sensible and mature throughout the afternoon. I can take Al and Asher both ways if you like and anyone not too far away from the line between the city and Vlad's place.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/1/06)

I have PM'd the following, with details for this Saturday-

Asher
Big Al
Barfridge
Chillamacgilla
DeeBee
Aus db
Goat 
Guest Lurker
Hoops
Jason Y
Recharge
Sinkas

If I have left anyone out or if any other of the expanding Perth Chapter would like to come along, please post here or PM me.


I was thinking about doing a Trippel, nothing elaborate and will benefit from laying down for a while as it might be my contri to the 2006 Xmas case. Get it out of the way now.


Deebee-
If you are staying sensible and mature, how will we know it's really you?


----------



## recharge (10/1/06)

CYA all Saturday.
By the way what does doh in mean ? is this a brewing term or do i need to bring some money? if so how much?

Cheers 

Richard :beer:


----------



## Goat (10/1/06)

Doh in - is nothing that Homer would do... 

its when grain meets water at the start of the mash.


----------



## recharge (10/1/06)

Cheers Goat
:beer: 
Richard


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/1/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I have PM'd the following, with details for this Saturday-




I havent received anything. Should I read something into that?


----------



## deebee (10/1/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> 
> 
> > I have PM'd the following, with details for this Saturday-
> ...





Perhaps there's only room for ONE sensible brewer at Vlad's?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/1/06)

Sorry GL, computers are not my strong point, even this is hard work.


----------



## Goat (10/1/06)

We believe you Vlad.....


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (11/1/06)

Looking forward to catching up with everyone on Saturday. Unfortunately we are in the process of moving at work so I will not have time to crank out some snaggers between now and Saturday- next brew day.

I will be catching public transport so we can catch the train to Joondalup together GL.......


----------



## sinkas (11/1/06)

Hey DeeBee,
As I have not brewed anything since the xmas case, and thus have nothing to contiruibte to the days beer sampling, If you wish I could drive and drag you and the other guys out the kelmscott..

Case


----------



## deebee (11/1/06)

Case, Not brewing is not a real excuse for not drinking.

I, on the other hand, have to stay sober as I am going out Saturday night so I will be driving in any case.

Thanks for the offer.

DB


----------



## sinkas (11/1/06)

OK, well in that case, is Bicton too far a field to get a lift with you guys, or can I rendezvous somewhere for a lift?

Case


----------



## deebee (11/1/06)

Case,

PM me your address. I'll come and get you around 11.30 and will be leaving Vlad's around 4.30 or 5.

db


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/1/06)

Goat, Barfridge and I will be engaging in a collaborative transport and sharing of Brownie points exercise, and are aiming to be there for dough in. Sorry Hoops and AusDB, no more room in my little car. Especially with all the extra beer we are bringing to make sure Case has somerthing to drink.


----------



## Asher (11/1/06)

Car leaving from Vic park round 11 - 11:30 with a couple of spare seats in it.... can pick up from north earlier if required.

Deebee I have to be at a baby shower barbie dinner round 5 onwards across the park from your place so I'll book a seat for the return trip please.

Cheers
Asher


----------



## JasonY (11/1/06)

Planning on being there, no bloody idea of how I am getting there. Worst case I will drive. I live a bit too far south.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (11/1/06)

Any chance of a lift Asher on Saturday? I can catch a bus down the hill to Oats St or Shepparton Rd. Cheers


----------



## recharge (11/1/06)

ANY1 in hills area needing a lift let me know as im coming down G/Eastern HWY


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (12/1/06)

Are you heading down Tonkin Hwy at all Recharge? I live in Lesmurdie and can catch the bus to the intersection of Welshpool Rd and Tonks or anywhere else that possibly bisects your path.

I'll be the bloke sitting on the Original Malleys Esky I picked up late last year for two bucks from the op shop over the road from work!


----------



## deebee (12/1/06)

I wouldn't be sitting on that mate. That is a classic! 

Should be Heritage listed.


----------



## deebee (12/1/06)

Chilla, 

Not sure which is easier for you but I can pick you up from Shepparton Rd no problems. You'd have to be there about 11.10.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (12/1/06)

Magnificent deebee! I'll do the Transperth travel planner thingy and pm a location near your place. Cheers mate.


----------



## recharge (12/1/06)

seems your sorted chilla but yes i wil be travelling down G/Eastern then roe tonkin etc.
Happy to give any1 a lift.


----------



## Asher (12/1/06)

looks like your sorted Chilla

If not PM me & I'll pick u up.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (12/1/06)

Thanks guys. I had a feeling that sensibility was imminent and you guys have saved me untold anguish. I'll jump aboard deebees brewday bus. Cheers again.


----------



## thunderleg (12/1/06)

Anyone travelling through Mount Pleasant/Applecross area? SWMBO can drop me off within about a 10min radius. Asher; do you have any seats left? (It's Ben from West Coast BC). Otherwise I'm on the bike :super: 

Thanks

Ben


----------



## JasonY (13/1/06)

Looks like I am going to be late  SWMBO has decided to book a dimsum breaky at 11am in the city with some relle's from out of town ...

Still hope to make it.


----------



## deebee (13/1/06)

2car said:


> Anyone travelling through Mount Pleasant/Applecross area?
> [post="102231"][/post]​




Ben,

I will be picking up sinkas from Bicton and then heading back towards the freeway so I could pick you up especially if you were near/on Canning Hwy.

I may be limited in giving lifts home as I have a dinner date in Guildford at 6 hence my intended sobriety and early leaving time.

PM the address to me and I will be coming through about 11.40.


----------



## Simon W (13/1/06)

JasonY said:


> ... SWMBO has decided to book a dimsum breaky at 11am in the city....



Hoi's?

mmmmm deep fried chilli squid ... <drool>


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

Well done to Ian, a big brewday in a hot shed, plus lunch, plus picking up people falling off the pole house. A great day with good beers and good company.

Here are Ian and his rig. He has rather a lot of ball valves and it takes a qualified brewmaster to work out which ones to open when. But it seems to make pretty good beer.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

Here, Goat (Lincoln) investigates what would happen if he opens the blue valve and shuts the red one.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

Like all real aussie blokes, Vlad brews in his shed.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

Lunch time.

From Left to right
Goat, Vlad the Pale Aler, Thunderleg, Chillamagilla, Recharge, Hoops, AusDB, Sinkas, Asher, Barfridge, Big Als mate, Big Al, Deebee


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

AusDB got to help with the lunch cooking.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

Believe it or not, after all the mayhem Vlads rig spat out a brew of Belgian Tripel (through the shower head).


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/1/06)

25 l of tasty belgian beer coming up.


----------



## deebee (15/1/06)

A very impressive set up indeed. Thanks Ian for your hospitality. Wish I hadn't had to leave so early.


----------



## Goat (15/1/06)

Thanks Ian - had a great day (from what I recall). 

Great setup you have there too, though I'm still a bit confused about the ball valve situation ! Do you have enough?


----------



## barfridge (15/1/06)

Thanks for your hospitality Ian, I had a great day. It's just a pity about the little mix up, which resulted in me sweltering in the bike gear all day, and not able to drink. Oh well, you guys are worth hanging out with while sober, and I think I might even retain some information from this one.


----------



## JasonY (15/1/06)

Looks to have been a great day, appologies for being a no-show. Things just didn't work out in the end


----------



## thunderleg (15/1/06)

It sure was the perfect way to spend an afternoon. Big thanks to Ian for hosting such a great get-together (btw - I don't know anything about any contamination in your water supply should any become evident). Thanks also to Deebee and Big Al for lifts there and back respectively.

Crikey I did some damage to the Dalton this morning :blink: 

Cheers

Ben


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (15/1/06)

Thanks Ian for your generous hospitality and a great brewday. I have missed the doh' in  at previous brewdays and it was great seeing a brew right from the beginning. I once again cannot recommend enough the value of chatting to other brewers and sharing the knowledge base(EG: The weizen 30 degree rule eh asher). Thanks also to Hoops for bringing some balmy QLD weather for the day.

I look forward to the next catch up.

BTW - How are those quiches going Barf?


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/1/06)

OK I have found the keg that Hoops dropped off at the front of my place, thanks. But I cant find the quiche that Barf was going to drop at everyones door. Did you leave it in reach of the dogs Barf?


----------



## recharge (16/1/06)

Thanks Ian for hosting a great day.
It was great to meet you all, I think i soaked up a lot of info.
I hope you dont mind if i steal some of your ideas Ian.
Hope to see you all again.
For those interested in a wine brew day i will post when i get an idea of dates for grapes
probably not as easy to organise as a beer day and the process is not as long but hey more time to drink beer.

:beer: 

Richard


----------



## Asher (16/1/06)

Great day Vlad.... Niice setup you have there, plenty of room for expansion as well...
Heaps of top beers and only needed to turn my back once (when a batch sparge was implemented....)

By the way the hopping schedule for the IPA turned out to be more complex than I remembered including FWhopping a shitload of Amarillo..

Mash #39 - Big IPA
Anticipated IBU: 46.7
Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.50 29.2 First WH
42.00 g. Cascade Plug 4.50 13.4 60 min.
42.00 g. Cascade Plug 4.50 2.7 10 min.
28.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 4.20 1.4 5 min.
40.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.50 0.0 0 min.
42.00 g. Cascade Plug 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Asher for now


----------



## sinkas (16/1/06)

Cheers Vlad,
'For the brewday in the hills, only sorry I didnt stay around for the latter part of proceedings..

Till next we all meet

Case


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (16/1/06)

Thanks for attending all, it was a bit easier than I had anticipated.
The beer missed its target by a country mile, so I'll call it somethimg else and drink it sooner.

Asher- you're not a real brewer unless you batch sparge.  


(If anyone has any unwanted ball valves, you know where to send them, I'm sure I can fit a few more on)


----------



## ausdb (16/1/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Thanks for attending all, it was a bit easier than I had anticipated.
> 
> (If anyone has any unwanted ball valves, you know where to send them, I'm sure I can fit a few more on)
> [post="102832"][/post]​



Thanks for a great day Vlad top effort.

I do have a few spare 2" gate valves which would look nice somewhere, maybe you could use them as drains from the mash tun?


----------



## barfridge (16/1/06)

Quiche? I arrived home only to be met with "Oh, so I dont have to try and impress you mates now". I didn't even get any bloody quiche.

Don't talk to me about quiche


----------



## thunderleg (23/1/06)

Someone mentioned to me that they had a spare 50L keg that they were willing to part with. I can't remeber who it was :chug: . Anyone?


----------

